# Antique Hay Equipment



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Just wondering if there is anyone else like me that collects old balers, mowers and the like? Im always on the lookout for another score. Im in a heated search now for a Case 200 or Allis Chalmers 444. Am I the only one?


----------



## timok (Feb 20, 2010)

Stack um Up. Do you just collect them or do you use them also? I don't consider my self a collector, more an obsolete user. My square baler is an Allis 200. It was my dads amd still bales what sq bales I need. Not a fast baler but I always figure in an hour of attention in my baling time. My plan is to cut only as much as I can bale in 5-6 hours.Then pick it up in the evening. No fancy bale handleing systems. Me and the wife with a pickup and trailer and stack it in the bale barn. Our critters don't seem to care that it's gathered in an obsolete fashion.


----------



## timok (Feb 20, 2010)

I grew up baling with an IH 45. We filled our hay mow every year with that 45. Many times we rode on the twine boxes hand tieing bales when it took to throwing a fit but dad always got it back to tieing for the next day. Ours even had dual tires on both sides because one year the ground was so wet that the hay would dry enough to bale but the baler needed duals to keep it from sinking. Later Tim


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I buy them, fix them up to working condition, then I will use them. The Case 133 I have was bought in pieces. It baled just over 1000 bales of oat straw that summer.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

That 200 Allis sounds intriguing...


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

I use a New Holland 67 baler, still cut with a Farmall H and a JD #5 mower, rake with a Ford N and an international #14 rake. I think I am in the big time now with my Massey 135 for baleing, independent PTO and diesel to boot, spread manure with a JD model L spreader I buy the stuff, repair and use it, was supposed to sell off what I didn't need but never got to that part yet. Never found anything too far gone to junk yet, I just put it behind the machine shed for "parts".


----------



## highway (Apr 11, 2013)

timok said:


> I grew up baling with an IH 45. We filled our hay mow every year with that 45. Many times we rode on the twine boxes hand tieing bales when it took to throwing a fit but dad always got it back to tieing for the next day. Ours even had dual tires on both sides because one year the ground was so wet that the hay would dry enough to bale but the baler needed duals to keep it from sinking. Later Tim


I just purchased a IH 46 baler with a Wisconsin Engine drive. I am going to use it behind the horses on my small acreage for our hay. Very well built machine and runs like a top for a machine that is 50 yrs old. I also use a IH disc, model 100 manure spreader and single horse mower on the farm.

ED


----------



## Orchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Depends what you mean when you say "old" or "antique". Round here you can get antique classic tags on your car if its 25 years old. If thats true all my stuff is antique: 1962 tractor, 1986 haybine, 1983 tedder, 1987 rotary rake (just made it this year!) and 1959 bar rake, 1969 square baler, 1970's thrower wagons. I only do about 3,000 bales a year, but all this "old" stuff still works.


----------



## bjr (Jan 24, 2013)

TessiersFarm said:


> I use a New Holland 67 baler, still cut with a Farmall H and a JD #5 mower, rake with a Ford N and an international #14 rake. I think I am in the big time now with my Massey 135 for baleing, independent PTO and diesel to boot, spread manure with a JD model L spreader I buy the stuff, repair and use it, was supposed to sell off what I didn't need but never got to that part yet. Never found anything too far gone to junk yet, I just put it behind the machine shed for "parts".


 I have a IH No. 5 side delivery rake that works just fine and will start to bale this summer with a NH 269 twine baler bjr


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's an antique baler for sale. http://denver.craigslist.org/atq/3693045624.html


----------



## belgians (Jul 12, 2013)

I do a few hundred bales a year with a McCormick #9 mower, NH56 rake, Grimm tedder, and NH66 motorized baler. Pull all with horses. Have a few wisconsin 2 cyl engines, off balers, if anyone is interested.


----------

